# Cabin bitters



## Skycollect (Dec 2, 2015)

Hello,

What would be considered harder to find (just in straight Amber)

Holtzermans cabin (older version) or Kelly's?

Just curious


----------



## CreekWalker (Dec 2, 2015)

From just a quick glance at at Polak's guide and past auctions, the Holtzermans is more scarce than  Kellys, and up to $800 more. This is the latest Kellys that sold.http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Amber-Glass-Kellys-Old-Log-Cabin-Bitters-Bottle-Patented-1863-embossed-/291555078376?hash=item43e20970e8:g:5HEAAOSwgQ9V55Wm


----------



## botlguy (Dec 2, 2015)

Definitely the HOLTZERMAN is tougher. I owned 3 KELLY'S over the years, never an older version HOLTZERMAN'S.


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 3, 2015)

For sure the Holtzerman's two roof cabin bitters is the rarer bottle, I paid 2100 for my mint one about 5 years ago, but I have seen some kelley's go for over 3 grand, for some reason they seem to be more popular. MY Holtzermans is quite crude and I love its look and you really cant beat the two roof look.....Andy


----------



## botlguy (Dec 3, 2015)

I think color / shade variation has an influence on the KELLY'S whereas the HOLTZERMAN'S are all pretty much the same color /shade, if memory serves me.


----------



## nhpharm (Dec 3, 2015)

Dug a broken Kelly's log cabin bitters in a trash pit here in Texas last week.  Talk about a heartbreaker!  Never dug a piece of a 2-roof Holtzerman's.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Dec 3, 2015)

Which was the original cabin bitter's? Anyone know offhand?


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 3, 2015)

botlguy said:
			
		

> I think color / shade variation has an influence on the KELLY'S whereas the HOLTZERMAN'S are all pretty much the same color /shade, if memory serves me.


Pretty much on the correct, I think my Holtzermans went so high is it is a pretty light amber for the species. and I would guess that St Drakes would be one of the earliest brand of cabins, but I am sure someone will chime in here with an answer.....Andy


----------



## botlguy (Dec 4, 2015)

I believe the so called cabin shape came into use all about the same time, early to mid 1860s. There are none I know about that are pontiled, even improved / iron pontil. There are a few that look similar to the DRAKE'S that I believe are earlier than the DRAKE'S but because of DRAKE'S popularity they may be knock offs. The 2 roof design is from the same general era. If one looks through Ring - Ham Bitters book they will discover cabin shapes they never knew existed. As a BITTERS specialist for years I continually discover ones I didn't know about.            Jim


----------



## Skycollect (Dec 4, 2015)

Thank you (all) for the good information!


----------



## Bass Assassin (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks. Was just curious about who started the cabin shaped bottles first.


----------



## botlguy (Dec 7, 2015)

Bass Assassin said:
			
		

> Thanks. Was just curious about who started the cabin shaped bottles first.


I don't know that I have ever heard that question or the answer. Some research on Design Patents might turn up the answers but that would be a chore for one MUCH more online research savvy than I.  Good Luck.        Jim


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 7, 2015)

There is an online patent dating site, but it is confusing to use, at least for this old timer LOL maybe someone who knows what they are doing will sort it out, WE need Soda Pop Bob he is really good at this stuff........Andy


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 8, 2015)

Just read an article on Drake, He patented his cabin shape bottle in 1862, so I would guess that 1863-4-5 would be a good timeline for cabin bottles to be created.......Andy


----------



## Bass Assassin (Dec 14, 2015)

botlguy said:


> I believe the so called cabin shape came into use all about the same time, early to mid 1860s. There are none I know about that are pontiled, even improved / iron pontil. There are a few that look similar to the DRAKE'S that I believe are earlier than the DRAKE'S but because of DRAKE'S popularity they may be knock offs. The 2 roof design is from the same general era. If one looks through Ring - Ham Bitters book they will discover cabin shapes they never knew existed. As a BITTERS specialist for years I continually discover ones I didn't know about.            Jim


Thanks Jim.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 15, 2015)

If your just talking shape then the North Bend Tippecanoe cabins,  GVII-1 and 2, were ca. 1840.  There may have been earlier cabins than that but it's what comes to mind. EG Booz probably "commemorated" that and was followed by all the bitters.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Dec 15, 2015)

Thanks for the input guys. Sorry, didn't intend to hijack this thread


----------



## antlerman23 (Jan 9, 2016)

Jim, I seem to remember seeing an unembossed Drakes look-alike bottle a few months ago online somewhere which had an iron pontil. I cannot confirm, but I am going to retrace my steps to see if I can find it again...


----------



## antlerman23 (Jan 9, 2016)

I found it! thank the lord for search history (sometimes ) http://www.peachridgeglass.com/2012/12/log-cabin-series-kellys-old-cabin-bitters/
It must be super rare, but Ring-Ham does mention pontilied Kellys are known to exist AND Peach Ridge has a great picture of one such base! Killer, killer, killer bottle.
Its not an unembossed drakes, but this is what i was thinking of


----------

